# Two ORV trails in Houghton and Keweenaw counties temporarily closed for repairs



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Two ORV trails in Houghton and Keweenaw counties temporarily closed for repairs*

Contact: Rob Katona 906-228-6561 or <a href="http://redirect.viglink.com?key=11fe087258b6fc0532a5ccfc924805c0&u=mailto%3Amunsonbadinid%40michigan.gov">Debbie Munson Badini, 906-226-1352
Agency: Natural ResourcesNov. 7, 2014

Two off-road vehicle trails in the Upper Peninsula counties of Houghton and Keweenaw have temporarily closed for emergency repairs, the Michigan Department of Natural Resources said today.

In Houghton County, the Bill Nicholls Trail is closed to through traffic between Obenhoff and Old Mill Hill roads near Atlantic Mine (a stretch of approximately 3.3 miles) to repair and restore a washout on the trail.

In Keweenaw County, a section of trail on South Mandan Road southeast of Copper Harbor is closed to repair a failure of the Montreal Bridge. As part of the repair project the bridge will also be upgraded to a 60-ton weight limit.

Both sections of trail are expected to reopen by Saturday, Nov. 15.

For status updates or to learn more about the Bill Nicholls Trail project, contact DNR recreation specialist Rob Katona at 906-228-6561. For information about the Montreal Bridge project, contact DNR fire officer supervisor Brian Mensch at 906-353-6651 or the Keweenaw Convention and Visitors Bureau at 906-337-4579.

The Bill Nicholls Trail washout repairs are funded by a federal FEMA grant and the state off-road vehicle and snowmobile trail improvement funds. The Montreal Bridge project is funded by the state snowmobile trail improvement and forest development funds.

For more information about ORV trails and regulations in Michigan, visit www.michigan.gov/orvtrails.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.












More...


----------

